# Proof that I can hold up a shovel.



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If I do this right, this is proof I can hold up a shovel and my Boss is more comfortable run Ditch Witch standing next to it (He's a little crazy).


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, looks like you had a rough day!!!!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

So, who screwed up on the clean out riser? Those two couplings are coming out of somebodies check. i mean it.:furious:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You ain't even broke out in a sweat, all clean looking and stuff. You should be pretty hyper in chat tonight all rested and stuff :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> So, who screwed up on the clean out riser? Those two couplings are coming out of somebodies check. i mean it.:furious:


I wondered who would catch that. I did not do that (of course). The boss said I did not set it hi enough, so he added a coupler. Believe me the pics don't do justice to the work he makes us do.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Indie said:


> I wondered who would catch that. I did not do that (of course). The boss said I did not set it hi enough, so he added a coupler. Believe me the pics don't do justice to the work he makes us do.


He added two couplers. BTW, i know now that you are offically a yankee, had a helper from St. Louis once, he called them Couplers too.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you're hanging on that shovel like a strpper on her pole.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> you're hanging on that shovel like a strpper on her pole.


um, that don't look like any stripper i have ever seen, not sure what kinda clubs you hang out at LOL


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on he has dirt on his knees


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

kentdmo said:


> Come on he has dirt on his knees


I get that much dirt on me getting in and out of my truck....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> um, that don't look like any stripper i have ever seen, not sure what kinda clubs you hang out at LOL


Sure it doesn't. You have told me about the bars that you "ACCIDENTLY" went to, back when I was your helper. Why do you think I wanted to go in to my own truck so bad for?.

Plus, I didn't say he looked like a stripper. I said he was hanging on to the shovel like a stripper on her pole. A big difference.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Sure it doesn't. You have told me about the bars that you "ACCIDENTLY" went to, back when I was your helper. Why do you think I wanted to go in to my own truck so bad for?.
> 
> Plus, I didn't say he looked like a stripper. I said he was hanging on to the shovel like a stripper on her pole. A big difference.


Funny, when I went to career day, that was not an option for a career. I think its discrimination, I could do it. :w00t:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I just figured it out. The "Boss" wanted it so high knowing that Pedro will total it the first time he runs the mower past it so he will get called back to fix it.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Just found out that my helper used to be a male stripper 20 years ago :blink: wierd.


----------

